# Vorhandenen Teich vergrößern - Anregungen



## Marc89 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
seit einigen Jahren haben wir einen Teich im Garten, welcher leider viel zu klein angelegt wurde. Jetzt soll dieser vergrößert werden. Mir geht es vor allem darum, hier Anregungen zu bekommen, wie man diesen von der Form her anlegen kann. Die vorhandene Treppe fürs Wasser und die Steinsäulen sollen nicht verändert werden. Mit der vorhandenen Erde vom Aushub würde ich gerne einen 2. Wasserlauf anlegen oder einen kleinen Pflanzenhügel an einer Seite etc. Allerdings habe ich noch keine gute Idee, wie ich das gestalten kann. Die Hecken sollen evtl. weg, damit man von der Haustür gut auf den Teich schauen kann. Also sollte er vor allem so ausgerichtet sein, dass er von da gut aussieht.

Hier ein paar Bilder:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorhandenen Teich vergrößern - Anregungen*

Hallo Marc,

erstmal :willkommen im Forum 

So einfach ist deine Frage nicht zu beantworten..da jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat! Wieso schaust Du dich nicht in den Teichvorstellungen etwas um? Dort findest Du tonnenweiße Anregungen, du musst nur etwas rumschauen 

lG,
Daniel *der auch der Meinung ist, dass da dringend ein neuer Teich ranmuss bei dem ganzen Platz der da noch ist...wozu braucht man so Rasen?!?!*


----------



## Marc89 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorhandenen Teich vergrößern - Anregungen*

Es geht ja im Moment nur im die Form des Teiches, da ja wie gesagt die Steintreppe und die Steinsäulen daneben gesetzt sind und nicht verändert werden können. Jetzt ist es so, dass ich Angst habe, der Teich wirkt unpassend wenn er größer wird, da er dann nicht mehr so schön in der Mitte ist.

Im besten Fall würde er ein wenig mehr Richtung der Hecken auf der rechten Seite gehen, da die weg sollen und man dann vom Hof aus einen schönen Blick auf den Teich hat. Deshalb soll der Teich auch ein wenig danach ausgerichtet werden, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob das möglich ist, da ja wie gesagt die Treppe schon steht und Richtung Straße zeigt.

Hatte schon einige Ideen, aber alle wieder verworfen weils mir dann doch nicht gefallen hat.

Als Gestaltungselemente könnte ich mir evtl. eine kleine Brücke oder einen Bachlauf vorstellen, aber wie ich die da integrieren kann sehe ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorhandenen Teich vergrößern - Anregungen*

Hallo Marc.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch ein großer Teich mit einem extra breiten Sumpfbereich oder gar Ufergraben dort richtig gut aussieht! 
Wenn so ein Teich erstmal eingewachsen ist und man keine Folie mehr sieht, wirkt er ganz anders. 

Was ich allerdings als problematisch ansehe, ist der anscheinend fehlende Zaun ums Grundstück. 
Thema Schaffung einer Gefahrenquelle... ertrinkende Kinder. :?


----------



## Mulmig (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorhandenen Teich vergrößern - Anregungen*

Hallo,

ich habe das mit meinem "mitgekauften" Teich letztes Jahr gemacht - der gewachsene Garten wurde dabei kaum verändert und der Teich nur wenig vergrößert (hauptsächlich vertieft und ein bißchen mehr Oberfläche für die Fische plus kleiner Ufergraben).
Die Wirkung hat sich dabei allerdings sehr verändert, finde ich: vom zufälligen Wasserloch zum Bestandteil des Gartens.
        
1999--------------------------------- 2007----------------------------------2011

Volumenmäßig hat sich ein Gewinn von ca. 2000 l ergeben.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß eine kleine Erweiterung Richtung Haus oder Tuja und etwas Lockerung der Fassung nach einer Seite, dem Teichlein sehr gut tut.
(Leider konnte ich das zweite Bild nicht öffnen, daher nur diese Anmerkungen.)

Gruß,
Anna
....und Willkommen auch von mir!


----------



## Maifisch (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorhandenen Teich vergrößern - Anregungen*

Hallo Marc!!
Mach es einfach wie wir. Wir planten auch und planten.... Dann kam endlich ein Freund mit dem Bagger.... Der hat gebuddelt und er wurde anders in der Form. Da wir etwas in Eile waren, weil uns die __ Moderlieschen immer neben das Fertigbecken gesprungen sind, ließen wir ihn und packten ihn mit Vlies und Folie aus. Und dann haben wir uns rundrum gearbeitet. 
Heut würd ich erst mit der Schaufel nochmal rumgehen und drin an den Stufen noch hier und da etwas buddeln. Aber trotzdem ist er schön wie er ist. Mir kommen die besten Ideen, wenn ich grad mittendrin am arbeiten bin. 
Versuchs mal......

LG Sonja


----------

